# Sticky  Coming to Utah? Buy your tickets here!



## snowvols

If you are venturing your way to SLC please buy your tickets by clicking on these links. This is the discounted lift price and all of the money goes to support the UAC, Utah Avalanche Center. 

Snowbird Lift Tickets:
Snowbird Discount Lift Tickets: 2011-2012 | Utah Avalanche Center

Canyons, Park City, Deer Valley, Brighton, Powder Mountain, Snowbasin, Sundance, Wolf Mountain Tickets:
utah avalanche center from Backcountry.com

Brian Head Tickets:
Brian Head Discount Lift Tickets: 2011-2012 | Utah Avalanche Center

Thanks everyone for your support. The UAC is imo the best in the land for avalanche forecasting. 

Mods: I thought this area would get the most exposure. Think you guys could pin it too? :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz

I am sticking it in Location Reviews. I tried to sticky it in a couple of forums, then move it leaving a permanent redirect. Doing that removed the sticky. So it'll float on down as time goes.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

snowvols said:


> If you are venturing your way to SLC please buy your tickets by clicking on these links. This is the discounted lift price and all of the money goes to support the UAC, Utah Avalanche Center.
> 
> Snowbird Lift Tickets:
> Snowbird Discount Lift Tickets: 2011-2012 | Utah Avalanche Center
> 
> Canyons, Park City, Deer Valley, Brighton, Powder Mountain, Snowbasin, Sundance, Wolf Mountain Tickets:
> utah avalanche center from Backcountry.com
> 
> Brian Head Tickets:
> Brian Head Discount Lift Tickets: 2011-2012 | Utah Avalanche Center
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support. The UAC is imo the best in the land for avalanche forecasting.
> 
> Mods: I thought this area would get the most exposure. Think you guys could pin it too? :thumbsup:


Good deals even cheaper than at the lift house I believe


----------



## firstx1017

I don't see any tickets listed for Canyons on the website but you have it listed in your post.....


----------



## Shazkar

I so wish I had seen this 2 hours ago. Thanks for posting.


----------



## snowvols

Backcountry must have sold out of them. Pick somewhere else. Just support the UAC  

Gary: Alright I will give it an occasional bump then I didn't know the best location for it and just wanting people to support a great cause. Thanks for trying though :thumbsup:


----------



## WasatchMan

Those seem kind of pricey...


----------



## killclimbz

Well it's stuck in this forum now. So it has top billing. Definitely all about helping the UAC. Those guys kick ass!


----------



## snowvols

WasatchMan said:


> Those seem kind of pricey...


Haven't bought many lift tickets have you? Those prices are spot on for discount lift tickets. Goes to a great cause too so even if they were more I would still pay it. 100% of the money you pay goes to the UAC.


----------



## UtahAvyCenter

Thanks for posting this! The tickets are an especially good deal right now because riding conditions are great in bounds and pretty dicey outside the ropes and things aren't going to get better soon. We have lots of tickets, although we did sell out of some already. Pricey? Maybe, but still less than full pop and we use the money to put out forecasts and education to keep you alive. which we think counts for something. Think of them as a donation that comes with a bonus day of free riding.


----------



## snowvols

UtahAvyCenter said:


> Thanks for posting this! The tickets are an especially good deal right now because riding conditions are great in bounds and pretty dicey outside the ropes and things aren't going to get better soon. We have lots of tickets, although we did sell out of some already. Pricey? Maybe, but still less than full pop and we use the money to put out forecasts and education to keep you alive. which we think counts for something. Think of them as a donation that comes with a bonus day of free riding.


YES! Thanks for making an account over here. You guys are the best in the land! :thumbsup: Pshh some people just want things for free I guess :dunno: would rather give you guys money and know it goes to a kickass organization that saves lives on a daily basis.


----------



## Tuan209

you can also buy discounted lift tickets to most of the resorts in utah from here:

canyonsports.com


----------



## killclimbz

Tuan209 said:


> you can also buy discounted lift tickets to most of the resorts in utah from here:
> 
> canyonsports.com


Seriously? This thread is about helping the Utah Avalanche Center keep their doors open, which in turn helps keep the resorts open. Not about where you can find the cheapest ticket. 

For the record highway departments in addition to backcountry travelers use info from the UAC to plan their avalanche mitigation programs to keep the roads to the resorts open. Without them, access would be denied far more often than most people would like. Especially for out of state travelers. 

The UAC is one of the best out there. I highly recommend supporting them.


----------



## snowvols

Tuan209 said:


> you can also buy discounted lift tickets to most of the resorts in utah from here:
> 
> canyonsports.com


You're joking right? Please stay in Texas and never come here. Go to Steamboat where you will be welcomed. Thanks!


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Tuan209 said:


> you can also buy discounted lift tickets to most of the resorts in utah from here:
> 
> canyonsports.com


Besides CS sucks there's better and cheaper places to get tickets in SLC if the UAC is out of the specific resort you need or whatever.


----------



## philadendron

Hey, I'd love to support the cause, but it says they'll be "mailed" to me free of charge. I'll be there this Saturday, leaving on a plane tomorrow. Maybe next time.


----------



## snowvols

If you are getting ones from bc.com I am sure you can go to the warehouse and just pick them up instead on Friday.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Sure wish BC would restock all they have left is Wolf Creek and Sundance :-(


----------



## p-hat in cincy

hikeswithdogs said:


> Sure wish BC would restock all they have left is Wolf Creek and Sundance :-(


You can still buy Canyons lift tix from BC, but they don't appear to be linked with the UAC anymore. I wish they still were as I just purchased 3 and still need PCMR tix.


----------



## damanb

snowvols said:


> You're joking right? Please stay in Texas and never come here. Go to Steamboat where you will be welcomed. Thanks!


Bahahaha burned..


----------



## irrballsac

is this still active, or updated?


----------



## UtahAvyCenter

Still active and snow is falling - time to get back in the saddle. We are still gathering tickets and will make an announcement when they are up. Follow us on facebook for the latest beta. We get a fixed number donated by the resorts and Ski Utah for the season, so when they are gone, they are gone. 

Who is coming to the Utah Snow and Avalanche Workshop on Nov 3? Great way to learn from experts and other's misfortune and check out the latest gear.


----------



## --bigtime--

Original links from first post seem to be dead. Is there something I'm doing wrong or is it just not active yet? Thank you.


----------



## snowvols

They're just not active yet since the season is not here yet. You will see the full list here: 

Store | utahavalanchecenter.org


----------



## snowvols

Good news! The tickets are back up. If you are coming to Utah for sure by your tickets through this link before you get here.

Utah Avalanche Center | Backcountry.com


----------



## --bigtime--

Thanks so much for the update bro.
Got all my tickets just now for my trip out west in Jan/Feb
Saved me the stop at Canyons Sports 

Gonna be hitting Canyons, Snowbasin, PowMow, Brighton, and the 'Bird with a nice little 3 day Jackson Hole stop in the middle of all that. 

I definitely owe ya a beer or two. 6 if you got a place for discounted Jackson tix.


----------



## NoOtherOptions

I'd like to use this to support the cause, but do the Snowbird passes get refilled? And will the list provided added any additional mountains? I just see the six.


----------



## ds--

*snowbird 5 day pass*

hey guys, I have an unused 5 consecutive day pass to snowbird.
It starts working from the first activate and is good till the end of the season.
The pass came with my room rate and I will not be able to use it.
You can pick it up in snowbird/slc until 4/3, or I can mail it anywhere.

$40 per day for a total of $200

Please let me know if you have any questions

Thanks!


----------



## Listheeb21

snowvols said:


> Good news! The tickets are back up. If you are coming to Utah for sure by your tickets through this link before you get here.
> 
> Utah Avalanche Center | Backcountry.com


Was able to click on this link and get a live page, but just wanted to make sure these tickets are for the 2013-14 season. Can anyone please confirm? Thanks.


----------



## UtahAvyCenter

2013-14 tickets just arrived and went on sale a few days ago. You can see them at Utah Avalanche Center | Backcountry.com. These tickets were donated to the Utah Avalanche Center and every penny goes to pay for avalanche forecasting and education.


----------



## cmo

Is there any chance of Powder Mountain tickets showing up in the future? They no longer seem to be an option.


----------



## UtahAvyCenter

Yes - they have been promised and are supposed to be in the mail. Check back in a week or 2. Canyons also.


----------



## --bigtime--

cmo said:


> Is there any chance of Powder Mountain tickets showing up in the future? They no longer seem to be an option.


Haha, that's my boy. Good Call.


----------



## cmo

UtahAvyCenter said:


> Yes - they have been promised and are supposed to be in the mail. Check back in a week or 2. Canyons also.


Perfect...I'm pretty sure you just sold yourself a few more tickets. Will definitely keep checking in for them. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Listheeb21

UtahAvyCenter said:


> Yes - they have been promised and are supposed to be in the mail. Check back in a week or 2. Canyons also.


On that note, it looks like Snowbasin tickets are no longer available. Will they be soon?


----------



## UtahAvyCenter

The tickets are all at backcountry.com, so we can't see the supply right now, but we get a limited number each year and when they are gone, they are gone.
The Canyons tix should be up in the next few days


----------



## R.trevino

Any recommendations for where to get cheap rentals?


----------

